# Teachers - families - accommodation allowance



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi everyone 
Is anyone a teacher in Dubai, at one of the international schools? Do you get a cash allowance for accommodation? I'll be looking for a teaching job but with a family so it's no good if they just offer me a single person apartment. Do you get a cash allowance, and if so, how much, if you don't mind me asking? (and could you say if you get this amount weekly, monthly or yearly?!)
Hoping someone can help out.  
Thanks!


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

tamarisk said:


> Hi everyone
> Is anyone a teacher in Dubai, at one of the international schools? Do you get a cash allowance for accommodation? I'll be looking for a teaching job but with a family so it's no good if they just offer me a single person apartment. Do you get a cash allowance, and if so, how much, if you don't mind me asking? (and could you say if you get this amount weekly, monthly or yearly?!)
> Hoping someone can help out.
> Thanks!


Depending on the school, most offer a family package for the candidate if they really like you. I've seen a lot that offer a certain amount to cover school fees, or if there is space they may just offer you a spot for your children at your school. 
As for apartment, I've seen it both ways. My first school said here is the apartment building and here is your flat. They paid the landlord directly. The last school paid me a lump sum (salary + housing allowance) and I had to find my own apartment. 
Almost everything here is on a monthly basis. However, apartment rents are usually due annually. 
Just like the rest of the world you can find a wide range of apartments for a very different rents. 

Good luck!


----------

